
I found a ridiculous bug in YouTube and seem unable to successfully report it :( - d2p
https://blog.dantup.com/2017/02/i-found-a-ridiculous-bug-in-youtube-and-seem-unable-to-successfully-report-it/
======
i336_
Well, FWIW, I can successfully reproduce this.

\- Install
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/djflhoibgkdhkhhced...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/djflhoibgkdhkhhcedjiklpkjnoahfmg)
and flip to Android - or pull your phone out

\- Go to
[https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=csD7BPEGAfA](https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=csD7BPEGAfA)
(note the m.)

\- One of the links in the description says "Music by
[https://www.instagram.com/aquastoneth..."](https://www.instagram.com/aquastoneth...")
and points (literally) to
"[https://www.instagram.com/aquastoneth"](https://www.instagram.com/aquastoneth").

Hmm. I don't have any contacts, but I wonder if I can figure out where to send
this...

~~~
d2p
You don't even need the extension, in Chrome just open dev tools, click the
Mobile Emulation and choose a mobile device before going to m.youtube.com.

~~~
i336_
Very good point. I completely forgot about that.

------
laughfactory
YouTube is broken in other ways too. Just try a search for something a bit off
the beaten path, sort by view count, and filter by videos. When I do this I
get a lot of crap results back for many searches. For fun add in some
qualifiers: OR (|), AND (+), and NOT (-). Or it'll say it got X number of
responses, but if you actually go through all the pages at some point you'll
suddenly get an empty page, and the result count will change to something
completely different.

I'm astonished that YouTube has such glaringly obvious bugs.

------
wodenokoto
I've noticed that bug too. It persists throughout mobile site and mobile apps.

------
db48x
That is a hilarious bug :D

